

Show HN: Kanye West bot interrupts your Slack conversations - sugarraps
http://ledhack.org/imma-let-you-finish/

======
thearn4
Next up: A Stallman slack bot that interjects into any conversations that
mention "Linux" to remind everyone that it's "GNU/Linux"

~~~
beltex
[https://twitter.com/rmsthebot/with_replies](https://twitter.com/rmsthebot/with_replies)

:)

------
redwards510
At first I was suspicious of this.. Slack sends every channel message out to
be parsed by a script? That's not good! But once I looked at the source it all
made sense. Yes, in order to operate properly you need to be sending every
message in a channel to heroku so that it can do the .05% probability matching
and not give a reply every time (or only on specific keywords). This is how
most slack web hooks work.

Looking at the source is very educational! I can't wait to take this whole
solution and modify it with some company-specific features. It's really a
wonderful introduction into using this Slack feature and to Heroku as well.
Thanks for posting!

~~~
sugarraps
Let me know what you do with it. :)

------
wuzzzzaah
trying it out. thanks.

~~~
sugarraps
How did it go? :)

~~~
wuzzzzaah
Haven't seen it pop up yet. Most of us post screenshots on that channel where
I set it up. Will check the code to see why.

